# 62318 billed twice in one day?



## sslovisone (Jun 9, 2008)

If an epidural (62318 or 62319) was placed for post op pain management and then later it was found ineffective and had to place another one later that same day can both be billed?


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Report Second time 62318/62319 with 78 modifier*

Thank You


----------

